# Metabo PowerMaxx



## Tangle

You're lucky. The one I got doesn't have enough power to tighten a screw. I got it for the 90 in tight places but it won't even run a counter sink bit. Too bad, I like the little thing as well. Dealer told me that was normal.


----------



## GaryK

I've been looking for a small screwdriver. Does it have a lithium-ion battery?


----------



## rikkor

We need a tie-breaking opinion here.


----------



## handyman

Thos
I am amazed that there would be difference between two units. My brother bought one and his is just as powerful as mine. Is your dealer willing to exchange it? I would force the issue with them!


----------



## Tangle

I hung on to it too long. Out of warranty. I'm sure he would, I buy a lot of equipment from the company. It will drive #6 screws for cabinet hinges but that's about it. If you have two that are good then mine is the fluke.


----------



## MrRon

I needed a light weight drill for small work. I didn't need the power of my Dewalt 18V driver/drill, so this one fit the bill perfectly. It is extremely well made; perfect for drilling pilot holes.


----------

